# Looking for a lab around Fargo...



## pheasantboss (Apr 24, 2007)

I am looking for yellow/fox red lab breeders in the Fargo area and would appreciate any recommendations you can give. I am willing to travel as far as Bismarck, Grand Forks, Alexandria, Sioux Falls, etc, but am not interested in further locales so I can visit the facility and see the stud and ***** before I make a commitment. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Jim Enlow from North Country Labradors in Manvel, ND (N. of GF about 15 minutes) has been in the business 40+ years and has great dogs. PM me and I'll send you his number.

Also, Chris from Windsor Kennels in Crookston (about 25 min E of GF). I have his contact # as well.

I know both personally and they are good trainers/breeders.

Mike


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

send me a personal email and I'll send you my dads link to his site. He's been breeding labs for many moons more than he'd care to admit. He has fox reds and other colors as well. He also has tons of references. I do not have a clue what he has available but he is worth a call. I have a female he bought as a pup for breeding but she didn't pass her hip exam so he wouldn't breed her so I got her for free :lol: She's 5 and I wouldn't trade for my wife. God I hope she doesn't read this...


----------



## rb.number3 (Jun 15, 2004)

check out this web site:

www.sheyenneriverretrievers.com

We have another litter due May 8th,


----------

